# Tripe Allergy?



## EckoMac (Jun 1, 2012)

So I've noticed Ecko's chest and underarms break out in little hives. I haven't isolated tripe yet. I buy the frozen tube of green tripe. It seems everytime he eats it he breaks out the next day. I mean, I guess it could be grass, or bugs, or environemental. I plan on trying to isolate it over the next few days to see if that really is the issue. 
So now I have 3 questions. If it is the tripe...
1. Has anyone else had a dog break out from eating tripe?
2. Should I try a different animal green stomach?
3. If all green stomach makes him break out, should I use a suppliment?

He has had cleaned pork belly from the butcher and not broken out.

As always, any and all advice or comments are appreciated.


----------



## funshine (Jan 21, 2010)

Are the cows this tripe is from grass or grain fed?
I guess it's possible that it's the tripe itself, but if he eats other cuts of beef without reaction I would suspect that the tripe has residual of grains from the cattle feed (and your dog has reaction to the grains). If that's the case you shouldn't see any allergies after feeding grass fed cow's green tripe :smile:


----------



## wolfsnaps88 (Jan 2, 2012)

I think anything is possible. My lab ate chicken based kibble just fine but giving him raw chicken made him scratch himself bloody. Which, is the opposite of what most people think would happen with raw. 

I would do a lot of food trials to isolate exactly what it is. Feed only one animal protein for a few weeks. No break outs...then add tripe and see what happens (while still only feeding one animal protein). If he breaks out, try a different tripe. 

If it IS tripe, then just don't feed tripe. While I think tripe has benefits to it, I don't think it is vital to the diet (although I know others disagree). Many raw feeders never feed tripe and the dogs are healthy.


----------



## nupe (Apr 26, 2011)

i think it was on here and said by "'RAW FED""...BUT I THINK it was said liver that is the only thing that MUST be in the PMR diet at some time, i MAY BE WRONG..


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

I would think that if it were a tripe allergy then it would show with all beef, at least that is how my holistic vet explained it.


----------



## Chocx2 (Nov 16, 2009)

Green Tripe is green because of the grass. I would think its possible that the grass left in the tripe could cause a reaction if they are allergic to that type of grass. Its funny my dog that is allergic to a particular kind of grass, eats that grass all the time and doesn't have any reaction but the pollen from it causes the reaction?

Good Luck, you don't have to feed tripe, but if you don't I would give some type of supplement.


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

funshine said:


> Are the cows this tripe is from grass or grain fed?
> I guess it's possible that it's the tripe itself, but if he eats other cuts of beef without reaction I would suspect that the tripe has residual of grains from the cattle feed (and your dog has reaction to the grains). If that's the case you shouldn't see any allergies after feeding grass fed cow's green tripe :smile:


It is good to ask but I know that tripe from greentripe.com only uses A/H free cows that are grass fed.


----------



## EckoMac (Jun 1, 2012)

Bravo is the brand. It seems they aren't JUST fed grass. I'm still working on the testing. Sometimes he breaks out during seasonal changes too. So I'm really unsure. He's a hot mess. Though not as bad as he used to be. I guess this weekend I'll dig to the bottom of the freezer and pull out the chicken thighs and go back to the basics. He hasn't had any issues with beef or turkey, or the mackrel I got from the asian market. But I will start at the begining again and see if I can pinpoint it. 
Another question, completely off topic, but still raw...
He has started to poop only once every other day. Is that normal? It's solid, and minimal, like every poop he's had since adapting to chicken skin and me learning to add bone into organ meals. But only once every other day? Is it OK?


----------



## Chocx2 (Nov 16, 2009)

My dogs poop twice a day, they are fed twice, it is about every six hours after their meal goes through the system. Every other day isn't right, someone else chime in?


----------



## EckoMac (Jun 1, 2012)

He went two days in a row now. But still only once per day. I'm going to try slowly lowering his bone intake and see if that helps.


----------

